# New NHS intiative to solve bed blocking.



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Not sure if this should have been placed under "Jokes & Trivia"

New NHS plan to solve the problem of bed blocking: https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/ukne...-scheme/ar-AAu2p0W?li=AAmiR2Z&ocid=spartanntp


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Surely this could be sorted by using a hotel, it was done in Brighton for a year or two to help clear beds.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not sure I fancy being farmed out to people I don't know, who aren't medical professionals.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I can see drawbacks BUT it’s a clever initiative and may very well suit SOME people. The householder gets a reasonable income and the patient gets some personal contact and conversation which can only help their recovery. I bet a lot of very good friendships will be formed if it goes ahead.

Andy


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I'm not sure I fancy being farmed out to people I don't know, who aren't medical professionals.


Vetting is vital. In any case there are many private individuals going into homes to cook and care for elderly people on their own. I know lots of S. Africans who come over to earn a few LSD's. Sure this case is equal in risk to that scenario and not incomparable? Could work I believe.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> jiwawa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure I fancy being farmed out to people I don't know, who aren't medical professionals.
> ...


Viv, I imagine being in your own home would give you a lot more 'power' for want of better word, to say what you want and need, and to say what you don't want.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The important thing is that someone in NHS management has switched on a brain cell and is thinking of a solution.
Give a chimpanzee a typewriter.......etc.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Presumably they are fit to be discharged from hospital so the question is why can these people not go home?
My daughter used to work in the care industry and the pay and conditions of the staff are terrible. Sort that out and fund care properly and the problem of bed blocking would reduce significantly.

No matter what the merits of the proposed scheme would be one thing for sure is that any UK Government would make it nonviable. Would the £50 be classed as taxable income, would it be classed as employment, would it cause a deduction of any benefits the house holder is receiving etc etc. How much would it cost to set up a vetting / registration system and who pays it? What are any insurance conditions for the homeowner for being a member of the scheme? 

Many of these ex patients will be elderly and may require care well beyond just cooking a few meals and chatting to them. It is also a 24 hour a day commitment. What training would be required e.g. first aid, lifting etc.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> The important thing is that someone in NHS management has switched on a brain cell and is thinking of a solution.
> Give a chimpanzee a typewriter.......etc.


It is not NHS management proposing this it is a private company.

The NHS Trust says :But Tom Abell, deputy chief executive of Southend University Hospital NHS Foundation Trust, said: "Whilst we welcome and encourage new ideas and innovation, there is no intention and there never has been for the hospital to support this pilot at this time.

"We will never compromise the safety and quality of care for patients and we will not support this pilot until the necessary safeguarding and quality arrangements are in place and there has been full engagement and discussion with our local communities on the proposal.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...and what do you do when you want to go away in your MH?

Take 'em with you?


Graham:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Or instead why not spend a shed load of cash expanding hospitals and care centres?

After all we are told we are the fifth biggest economy in the world. How much care would the bribe of £2bn to a bunch of nutters in Northern Ireland buy? Or wait! We could give the NHS £350m a week soon cant we? Oh hang on a minute.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't take this suggestion seriously for a moment. There'd be too many implications for it to be worth householders getting involved.

Catering hygiene certificates. Probably traceability records. Fire risk assessments and evacuation plans. Liability insurances for householders. Possible conflicts with mortgage conditions. Possible tax and/or benefit implications. Managing visitors etc. A lot of approvals and most likely a fair bit of training would be required. Just a few quick thoughts. I'm sure we could easily think of dozens more.

At least with hotels most of those considerations would already be covered. It'll die a natural death soon enough in my opinion.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...and think how many Werthers Originals you'd get through as well!!:surprise:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

My first thoughts were "Why not. We've a couple of spare bedrooms not being used."

My wife replied "Not a chance. Sooner or later, one of the patients will die and we'll end up being sued by money grabbing relatives, and with huge financial implications."

She wins.




.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There are implications 

And remember that the reason they are (potentially ) moving to private house care is because they are bed blocking 

Why are they bed blocking ? Because they are not yet well enough to return home alone 

And how long will that be?

Well how long is a piece of string ? 

So if it's a two week "respite" care that turns into a two month period ?

And that's the problem for social care , often elderly people are moved out of hospital care too soon, the medical care is no longer required, but physio etc still is 

They are not strong enough to cope alone, not weak enough to warrant a care home 

So there it is, LA won't finance permanent care, if you are self funding well you can pay, NHS would push people into permanent care ready or not

And how do I know ?

A never ending daily fight with the NHS and LA , as a Hospital Social worker , retired Manager, agency worker in my own authority 

Who refused to be pushed into a premature decision about the life of a client 

But respected both sides of the argument 

I was very knowledgable and formidable in my day

I'd be concerned with the new proposals 

How would the term of care be determined ?

Is it 1,2,3, weeks or months ?

If open ended then those who wish to make it into business ?

I wouldn't want my family member in that scenario 

What worries me is why can we not manage to care for our elderly in the short term


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Taking this to it's logical conclusion I guess we can call Uber instead of an ambulance. Unless your covered in blood of course.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A cousin of mine was looking for a retirement home for his elderly mother. While the search was going on he moved her near to him by putting her in a bed and breakfast with facilities for the disabled. It was run a by a gay couple and she enjoyed it so much there that the arrangement became permanent. They cared for her as if she was their mother. Took her out to the nearby beach in her wheelchair etc. As her needs increased they put extra, qualified, carers in place so that she could stay in the place she had grown to love.


It was, of course, a private arrangement between my cousin and the couple.


I have often wondered, if I was bed blocking, whether I would get my family to move me to a similar arrangement or to a hotel. Many Americans move into a hotel rather than an expensive Nursing Home.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Or a cruise ship.?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We met some on a cruise ship

But it requires a degree of health , Carers are not available unless you have your own

Meals, cabin, company is provided 

Money? A requisite 

For Dorothy , a private resident, £100 a day, but she was not safe to leave alone at night without supervision, and needed care throughout the day 

We couldn’t provide that, well without giving up our jobs and working a shift pattern at 
home to oversea her 

And as professionals a loss of earnings 

And although I was pretty good with the repetitive questions of those with dementia , never underestimate how wearing it becomes 

Ie how old is he now? 

He’s 10 minutes older than the last time you asked ! 

Which you will think but not say 

We tend to think that s we get older we only slow down a bit, just need a little help in terms of provision of food and a room , and a hotel or family can provide that 

And for most of us that is the case , fortunately 

But for a significant number, it’s not 

Sandra


----------

